# RV Sites in Scotland ?



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi all.. 

Can anyone recommend an RV suitable site in Scotland ? 

I have looked in the data base, there is an entry by sallytraffic near Oban.. thanks Frank. 

Not fussy where but looking for a site by a loch where I can fish from the awning, midge free, fully serviced and no more than £5 .. :lol: 

Only joking, any info will be useful ! 


Cheers


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Caravan Club site at North Ledaig (outside Oban). 
Very nice, easy access, usual Club standard.
Always use it as our start and finish sites for tour up the west coast.

There's a belter up the single track road to Strontian (private site).
Stunning scenery, fishing in the Loch. Lots of seal and otter watching spots.

Caravan Club site at Morvich. Stunning scenery, easy access.

How far/where are you thinking of going?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Zaskar ..

cheers mate .. Oban it is then.. after that we shall see..  


Jim


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Scotjim
I've just spent 3 days at the CC Edinburgh site on the banks of Firth of Forth lovely site big pitch's although a bit pricey, good access to motorhome disposal point.No 42 bus stops by the gate and charges £1.00 anywhere in the city ideal for city visiting.
Ror


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Can anyone recommend an RV suitable site in Scotland ?
> 
> ...


Hi Scotjimland

Consider the South West, Dumfries & Galloway.
We use a site at Crocketford just West of Dumfries. There is a loch close by & the views are great. It's caaled Park of Brandleys
It's on the database here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1328

There is also a site atCastle Douglas close to the town and next to the loch - with fishing.

This part of Scotland is quiet as most people drive straight up & miss what I think is one of the best areas of Scotland

Keith


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Jim

Look at RVer endorsed camp sites in campsite database.

You should find:

Ardmair Point
Scourie
Sands at Gairloch

The last, Sands at Gairloch, has the most space, a great beach and sand dunes for the younger members, and a good shop for essentials for all ages. It is family run and much better then might be expected by the name or any pamphlet you might find.

All RV endorsed by yours truly, post visit about 3 weeks ago?

Best wishes,

Duadua

PM me if you require any further info.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to you all.. great info.. I'll do a bit of research on each suggestion .. 

We are on the CC site at Oban .. a good start to our highland tour.. 

We arrived without phoning and the site is pretty full but the wardens were great, one actually moved his OWN van to give us a big enough pitch.. the staff at reception were soo friendly and let me re join the club to save on fees.. 

Now, I've often spoke out against the CC wardens .. but credit where it's due.. well done wardens ... thanks .. 

PS.. the weather is warm and sunny 
8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=50

But you may catch more than you bargained for 

You'll need ramps.

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> But you may catch more than you bargained for
> 
> You'll need ramps.
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: You never know .. cheers Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

more on the site DAB suggested, excellent when we were there and the owner is one of a kind 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-5630-ness.html

MHS...Rob


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rob

Great pics, the site looks ideal ..  
can you recall what the fees were ? 

Cycling up the mountain will be our challenge :wink: 


Thanks for the sticky ! 

Cheers 
Jim


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim,

sorry I cannot remember the pitch fee's as it was a while ago, but their website is here: http://www.lochnesscaravanandcampingpark.co.uk/

You'll have to push the bike most of the way up the mountain and hold on tight on the way down 

No problem with the sticky.

MHS...Rob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Nope, can't remember prices either.

There are dedicated cycle route - you note they follow the contours 










For the hilly bits, you use boots  Some great walking direct from the site - hills, forests, loch views, rocks, waterfalls, flowers:










Dave


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

We stayed at The Loch Ness site last October, a very friendly and helpful guy runs it and a wonderful location. The site does accomodate RV's of your size without a doubt although its a wee bit tight on exit especially (quite a steep sharp bend to get back on the main road) but you will manage. The pitches on the shore can slope a bit but there are level pitches behind those. (its basically a strip of land with a road seperating pitches on either side) nice bar, open all year I believe and although I can't remeber what we paid, I note that the campsite link has been posted.

I also agree with the posters who suggested North Ledaig, Morvich, Ardmair Point (luv it) and we have also enjoyed The Sands at Gairloch too, god that must have been 20 yrs ago. 
So many places, all enjoyed and recommended

oh, and yes the CC site at Edinburgh (very much an RV friendy site) is well worth a visit if you fancy the delights of the capital.

happy hols
Dennis


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

I won't tell you about Mull, CalMac would bankrupt you


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Forestboy said:


> I've just spent 3 days at the CC Edinburgh site on the banks of Firth of Forth


That's Silverknowes to you, pal.  I wuz brung up about 4 miles from there (in the posh bit.....)

We always stay there for some of our "Hame" trips - the No 42 bus is magic.

Dougie.


----------

